# 1525 Slowing down



## Jimmy1525 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi everybody. Great board. I'm glad I found it. 
I have a CubCadet 1525 and after about 15 minutes of mowing it gets slowere and slower going up hill until it just won't go. Let it cool down for about an hour and it's fine for about another 15 minutes. Runs fine on flat ground. Replaced the drive belt and the deck belt. That did not help. If anybody knows what else I can try I would really appreciate the help.

Thanks!
Jimmy


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

Is it only going up hill it has issues?


----------



## Jimmy1525 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes. It will run all day on flat ground or going across the hill. But the funny thing is that it is only doing it once it gets heated up after about 15 minutes. And it gets slower and slower each time up the hill until it won't move at all.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Jimmy, I just wanted to welcome you to the forum.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

May need to check for a purge procedure on the rearend. Did you use OE belts or another brand?


----------



## captchas (Jun 19, 2010)

that unit has a hydrogear 0510 unit . is the trans fuild full? have the correct oil in it? sounds like it's low or someone screwed with the pedal rod to make it run faster,which could cause a premature failer of the main pump inside the trans.


----------

